# My Stud and My Son!



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Our big mean stallion  GR (My son) really wanted to get on the horses while we were trimming feet and deworming today so when we were finished with Beau we let GR sit on his back while Beau Man had his oats!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Those are really great pictures, Tiff!! Makes me want one of my own  Between you and hubby, that GR is gonna grow up to be a looker!! Better watch out! You can see George really loves GR... what great pictures.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Allie!  I thought they turned out really good! George sure does love him, he is his world!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awww how cute!! I love them. Your son is sooo cute! Is your husband a farrier?


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Great pics TIff, i am so happy to see some happy pics of your family


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He sure is Allie! Thank goodness, saves me lots of money..lol. He's very good at donig corrective trimming! We do all barefoot trimming. 

Thanks Brandon. My red heads..lol


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

What a beautiful stud? Is he a blue roan? Can't really tell,lol.

Your son is sooo cute!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow Beau is gorgeous! And your son ADORABLE!!! When he's all grown up he's going to be quite a horseman.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

beautiful pictures! 

Wow, I wish you and your husband lived by me. I am having the hardest time finding a good farrier here.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Small Town Girl, he is a blue roan. In the winter he is almost black in the early spring he is almost white. His summer coat looks like it is blue, a dark blue. He's a looker! 

Thanks Mudpony! I sure hope he turns into a horseman! 

Kim-I know what you mean, so did we. That is why George decided he needed to take over that job! Good feet are very important to us!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw FRG! Great piccies, your son is adorable too!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

That's almost more handsome that a girl can handle...Looks like you have hit the trifecta Tiff! :lol: What a beautiful family! (horse included)


----------



## est1991 (May 28, 2008)

aww, your son is so adorable! too cute!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Awww Tiff your lil boy is growing uo so fast!!
btw where have you been I havent talked to you in forever!!! lol
Im going to steak your horse i love him


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Pop! 

Dumas, I just love you! You bring a smile to my face every time I read your posts!  Thanks very much!

Buck-Thanks, but you can't have Beau! LOL I was away for a week back home visiting family! 

Est1991-Thanks so much!


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thats too cute. Ur gonna have a little cowboy there!! How old is the stud?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I sure hope he's gonna be my little cowboy!  

Beau man will be 6 at the end of this month.


----------

